# Chest rig for sale



## Blue (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a ranger green chest rig from full clip USA for sale. I know a lot of you guys probably never heard of them but its a damn good rig, made with 1000 Denier Cordura and made in the USA. MOLLE webbing all around and it has a built in hydration system and back support. The rig is also coming with a four mag pouch(M4) from TAG along with a small GP pouch also from TAG. Everything is adjustable so you can wear it over body armor or as a stand alone. I'm really hurting for cash so I'd love it if someone could take this off my hands. It's in like new shape, all it needs is a wash. It's yours for $175 + shipping

I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Mar 17, 2010)

im interested, post some pics or message me and lets talk


----------



## 0699 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blue said:


> I have a ranger green chest rig from full clip USA for sale. I know a lot of you guys probably never heard of them but *its a damn good rig*, made with 1000 Denier Cordura and made in the USA. MOLLE webbing all around and it has a built in hydration system and back support. The rig is also coming with a four mag pouch(M4) from TAG along with a small GP pouch also from TAG. Everything is adjustable so you can wear it over body armor or as a stand alone. I'm really hurting for cash so I'd love it if someone could take this off my hands. It's in like new shape, all it needs is a wash. It's yours for $175 + shipping
> 
> I'll post pictures as soon as I can.



How'd it hold up in Iraq/Afghanistan?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 18, 2010)

0699 said:


> How'd it hold up in Iraq/Afghanistan?



It's Ranger Green.  With ACU's and that rig how'd ya think it did ??


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2010)

0699 said:


> How'd it hold up in Iraq/Afghanistan?


 
Seeing as I've never been to Iraq or Afghanistan I wouldn't know. But knowing the equality of the stuff I'd imagine they'd do quite well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue said:


> Seeing as I've never been to Iraq or Afghanistan I wouldn't know. But knowing the equality of the stuff I'd imagine they'd do quite well.


 
Well there you go imagining... :doh: Post some pictures up dude! Do you have a link to the maker?


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2010)

here's the link. 
http://fullclipusa.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_46&products_id=127.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh this in "paintballer" gear, I thought it was "warfighter" gear...

It's all yours JT.


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Oh this in "paintballer" gear, I thought it was "warfighter" gear...
> 
> It's all yours JT.


 
Well I actually used it for a rifle course I took a while ago. Never used it for paintball. Vest's and camo are gay for paintball ;D. The rig is tough and up to milspec standards and the pouches come from TAG and I'm sure you know about their quality. The price negotiable as well.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue said:


> Seeing as I've never been to Iraq or Afghanistan *I wouldn't know*. But knowing the equality of the stuff *I'd imagine *they'd do quite well.


 
Figured.


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2010)

0699 said:


> Figured.


 
Yeah sorry I'm not some high speed dude or anything, I'm just an 18 year old kid needing some cash. I know the rig works because I've used it for a shooting course as I mentioned earlier. I'm getting rid of because I need money and I figured I should sell this to people who would actually put it to use. And if anyone needs this for a deployment or something like that I'd more then happy to pay shipping and help out a warfighter. Also the price is always negotiable.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Calm down there young man, nobody is attacking you. 0699 and I are simply pointing out that the gear is made by an unknown and untested. We all see you took a course and all, but that’s not a field test at all. Why do you think the Military field tests their new gear with deploying troops? B/c that’s the only way to really find out if it’s going to hold up and better option than the gear already being used…

I would not take a chance on unknown gear as most on this board. If we don’t know who made it, we don’t know who tested it (i.e. not an 18 years old with zero experience) and we can’t be sure of the actual quality/craftsmanship. $175 is not bad for a vest IMO, but I can buy a tested well known, well made vest for the same cost. So why would I not just buy something that I know is GTG? 

I understand you need money, I would recommend you try and sell it on ebay or craigslist. Besides being able to market it to a hell of a lot more people, you can set your price as a buy now and not have to go through all the PM process and what not…:2c:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 19, 2010)

Sell it to some airsoft dorks.  They love that shit.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue said:


> Yeah sorry I'm not some high speed dude or anything, I'm just an 18 year old kid needing some cash. I know the rig works because I've used it for a shooting course as I mentioned earlier. I'm getting rid of because I need money and I figured I should sell this to people who would actually put it to use. And if anyone needs this for a deployment or something like that I'd more then happy to pay shipping and help out a warfighter. Also the price is always negotiable.


 
Don't be sorry (or a smartass...); just don't come here telling people something is a good piece of kit based on your airsoft or range time.  I for one expect a little more here.  If a piece of gear is getting a "good" review, I anticipate that statement is coing from someone that has tested it under real conditions.  If your statement is based on something besides military field time, just say that so we all understand where you're coming from.

I was 18 once; I remember it through a lot of haze.  And at 18, when I was FOS, my elders let me know it.  That's how we learn; experience.


----------



## AWP (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are initerested, you can figure out how to PM Blue. Otherwise.....


----------

